# Diop, Diop!



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://aol.nba.com/media/mavericks/diop.wmv

You want to download this. :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I actually had to stop the video... :no:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> http://aol.nba.com/media/mavericks/diop.wmv
> 
> You want to download this. :laugh:


You disgust me.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

1337 said:


> You disgust me.


Posting a link to a harmless fan video disgusts you?

How about if you grow up? I did nothing to deserve a personal attack from you, kid.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

well...that took all of 24 hours...

I havent seen the video yet because I have to wait to get home but if its a video montage of Diop getting owned as a Cav...or Mav Im saving it to my special joke box...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Posting a link to a harmless fan video disgusts you?
> 
> How about if you grow up? I did nothing to deserve a personal attack from you, kid.


Haha, amazing how people exaggerate things. I didn't mean anything against you, just the video was stupid beyond belief is all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

cmon...that was amusing...


----------

